#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Wat vinden jullie van deze lichtshow?

## melvyn

YouTube - Tributor - Lil' Devil (The Cult cover) live@HetPodium Hoogeveen 13-6-2009

Ben net een beetje begonnen met licht en was benieuwd wat jullie er van vinden..

Groetjes,
Melvyn

----------


## laptop

Zijn die lampen die knipperen om de band uit te lichten of om de zaal een disco lichtje te geven?

Ik mis het front licht wel erg, en een beetje voet licht is ook aan te raden. Want aan de voorkant is het wel erg donker. Ook zou ik die lampen die je aan de achterkant hebt hangen naar de zijkant tot front verplaatsen om de band beter uit te lichten. Het knippert nu wel leuk maar de band is weinig verlicht of te veel.

mvg.

----------


## Jugfire

knipperen doet het iig.
Qua front sluit ik me wel aan bij lappietopper.

Verder zou ik zeggen:
Leuke chase maar kan die ook stilstaan of uit?

In het nummer zitten wat breakjes hier en daar en dan knippert het gewoon verder.
Wat kleuren betreft zou ik zelf wat minder tegelijk proberen te gebruiken, bijvoorbeeld 2 kleuren en dan in de breakjes iets met het wit doen.

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## stijn

Het is wel duidelijk dat dit de repetitie is, is de avond anders verlopen?
Verder niet zo mooi dat je aan het eind het licht gewoon door laat knipperen.

Wat je ook kunt doen bij de slag op die ronde platte dingen bij de drummer (ik weet ff niet hoe die heet) kun je wat meer licht geven, alles tegelijk ofzo, of een blinder aan.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wat je ook kunt doen bij de slag op die ronde platte dingen bij de drummer (ik weet ff niet hoe die heet) kun je wat meer licht geven, alles tegelijk ofzo, of een blinder aan.



Drumvellen?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Je zal de crash cymbals bedoelen, daar komt normaal ook een behoorlijke partij herrie af.

Blinders of strobo's gebruiken op drumfills is een populair trucje, maar gebruik het alleen niet bij elke crash of elke fill opnieuw, want dan wordt her erg saai.

----------


## melvyn

Dank voor de tips  :Smile: .. Nee dit was niet de repetitie.. Was de 2e x dat ik echt licht deed.. Vandaar dat ik er nog niet zo handig mee ben.. er waren trouwens heel weinig mensen.. maar wel goede reacties gehad van de mensen.

----------


## Regalmo

Ik vind het best goed voor je 2e keer  :Wink: 
Ik weet nog mijn 1e keer dat was een stuk slechter dan dit :O

----------


## partydrivein

Mijn 1e keer lichten bestond uit 8 parren :Big Grin:

----------


## Bob Verbist

Moet er ook effe zeggen dat ik veel mensen al veel slechter heb weten doen voor de eerste of tweede keer. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat ik mis zijn WFLen voor de front.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik kwam dit filmpje nog tegen. Daar is inderdaad te zien dat het niet zo gek druk is.

YouTube - Aan het werk in Het Podium Hoogeveen - Red Bull bestellen

----------


## kokkie

Er stond nog een chase in de tafel en die heb je gewoon aangezet???
Een blinde heeft de kleuren bij elkaar gezocht?
Sorry, dit heeft met licht doen weinig te maken, alleen geknipper, geen basis, ziet er niet naar uit dat er over is nagedacht of dat er eens goed naar een dvd is gekeken om wat inspiratie op te doen.

----------


## daanos

Heey Melvin

Ik ben het totaal met kokkie eens het zijn wat lampjes die knipperern totaal niet op de muziek. De kleurtjes uit de filterbak getrokken en niet van te voren gekken welke kleuren bij elkaar passen. Als je filter pakt kijk dan of ze goed bij elkaar passen ik vind die groen mooi en goed bij de band passen maar om daar geel bij te doen heb ik zo me vraagtekens bij. Veder is het tenslotte je 2de keer en snap dat je graag wil horen dat het super is. Probeer volgende keer meer op de muziek te werken gebruik anders geen chease en probeer wat meer met de felhied te spellen

Gr Daan

----------


## Svartrose

Wat anderen eigenlijk ook al zeggen wil ik graag op een andere manier zeggen. 

Maar eerst: heel tof dat je met licht begonnen bent en heel goed dat je om de mening van anderen vraagt.

Wat ik heel erg mis is *contrast*. Je zou eigenlijk aan het licht moeten kunnen zien in welk stukje van de muziek je bent gebleven. Dat is niet het geval. Er is niet veel licht aanwezig, maar toch doe je er goed aan om niet alles consant tegelijk te gebruiken. De muziek varieert ook, dus waarom het licht niet? Licht moet de band versterken, licht is niet een op zichzelf staand iets, je moet mee gaan met de muziek. Ik noem het dansen op de muziek met schuifjes en knopjes  :Wink:  Rustig als de muziek RELATIEF rustig is, en druk als de muziek druk is. En natuurlijk proberen de breaks te pakken door ergens mee te knallen, bijvoorbeeld je lampen zonder filter (open wit) (inderdaad niet constant de blinders)

Weet niet of je de lampen ook zelf gesteld heb, maar het plaatje is niet lekker gevuld en de kleuren passen niet bij elkaar. Liever minder kleuren en een vol plaatje dan andersom. Luister de muziek van te voren en probeer een beeld te scheppen van de kleuren. En, de ene groen is de andere niet, van te voren dus wat uit proberen!

Hoop dat je hier iets mee kan. Licht blijft een vaag vak omdat het een kwestie van smaak blijft. Je doet het goed als het licht niet opvalt, je doet het slecht als het in negatieve zin opvalt, je doet het zeer goed als het in positieve zin opvalt.

Sterkte!

----------


## metalteacher

Open wit vind ik heel erg lelijk, veels te sfeervol. Ik ben even het kleurennummertje kwijt, maar ik vind dat filtertje wat koudlicht maakt veel vetter om effects te creeren. Dat geeft heerlijke contrast.

----------

